# Alpecin Caffeine Shampoo



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

Been using Alpecin Caffeine Shampoo for a while now with some great results, think its great stuff.

Anyone else use it?

I stack it with Caffeine Liquid + Finasteride 1.25mg EOD.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

My lass has just bought some but she hasnt used it yet.


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Could it not just be the Fina really making a difference?


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

empzb said:


> Could it not just be the Fina really making a difference?


Nah buddy, if you try the alpecin it gives your hair a sick shine and thickens the sh!t out of it. The Fina won't do that.


----------



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

Sionnach said:


> and thickens the sh!t out of it..


Is that actually possible?


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

I just use soap, mind you I'm an old bald [email protected] lol


----------



## lukeyybrown1 (Jun 4, 2014)

Sionnach said:


> Been using Alpecin Caffeine Shampoo for a while now with some great results, think its great stuff.
> 
> Anyone else use it?
> 
> I stack it with Caffeine Liquid + Finasteride 1.25mg EOD.


how long you been doing it for bro? any progress pictures

you running any anabolics?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

I've used it for a while now and think it has helped a little


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

I use the Alpecin liquid aswell which feels great on the scalp, i rub it in just after my shower with wet hair and then hair dry it with cold air.

I actually have a great thick head of hair but am starting to see some hairline receding which is a pain in the hole. I have noticed the hair around the area grow back slightly, kind of like bum fluff growing back so nothing amazing.

Have had great results with the Alpecin Double Effect Shampoo aswell but don't think its worth the extra money compared to the original.


----------



## elliot1989 (May 3, 2013)

I'm using the standard version ATM and I think my hair is looking a bit better you can buy double strength stuff but it's like £10


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

So...this stuff promotes hair growth?

......Reckon' it would work for beards lol ?


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Mclovin147 said:


> So...this stuff promotes hair growth?
> 
> ......Reckon' it would work for beards lol ?


I've got some liquid that'll give you a beard :wink:


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Verno said:


> I've got some liquid that'll give you a beard :wink:


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

Verno said:


> I've got some liquid that'll give you a beard :wink:


quite possibly the most bizarre comment ive read on this site to date.


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

You'd be better off using nizoral 2%.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Sionnach said:


> quite possibly the most bizarre comment ive read on this site to date.


Thank you :thumb:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

WTF ......What next, basket weaving or knitting patterns.....? What mascara do you guys use?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Natty Steve said:


> WTF ......What next' date=' basket weaving or knitting patterns.....? What mascara do you guys use?[/quote']
> 
> L'oreal obviously, because I'm worth it!


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

Natty Steve said:


> WTF ......What next' date=' basket weaving or knitting patterns.....? What mascara do you guys use?[/quote']
> 
> Putting Makeup, basket weaving and knitting into the same category as shampoo (which is something we use everyday) is laughable.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Sionnach said:


> Putting Makeup, basket weaving and knitting into the same category as shampoo (which is something we use everyday) is laughable.


Ahhh bless ya

I use my eye liner everyday, just on the one eye though :blush:


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Sionnach said:


> Been using Alpecin Caffeine Shampoo for a while now with some great results, think its great stuff.
> 
> Anyone else use it?
> 
> I stack it with Caffeine Liquid + Finasteride 1.25mg EOD.


£7 a bottle?


----------



## AndyWaller (Oct 10, 2014)

Will you be running a Herbal Essences as PCT?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Billions of pounds spent on hair products (my mrs contributes to that total massively) when in fact you hair is dead.

All the products in the world cannt improive the hair itself, they only coat it with cack.

I just use whatever soap or shower gel I use to wash my hair and still have a thick full head at almost 50.


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

AndyWaller said:


> Will you be running a Herbal Essences as PCT?


yes


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

banzi said:


> Billions of pounds spent on hair products (my mrs contributes to that total massively) when in fact you hair is dead.
> 
> All the products in the world cannt improive the hair itself, they only coat it with cack.
> 
> I just use whatever soap or shower gel I use to wash my hair and still have a thick full head at almost 50.


One of the most clueless, useless posts I've seen for a long time. Well done :thumbup1:

Hair is dead once it's visible, but plenty of treatments address what's going on at the follicle, where it's very much 'alive'.

Also, the state of your hair has zero relevance on the state of someone else's.

As for the OP, it's the fina that will be helping. Caffeine shampoo is pointless IMO as you're washing it out within minutes. The liquid is more likely to help as it at least stays on/in the scalp once applied.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

ba baracuss said:


> *One of the most clueless, useless posts I've seen for a long time.* Well done :thumbup1:
> 
> Hair is dead once it's visible, but plenty of treatments address what's going on at the follicle, where it's very much 'alive'.
> 
> ...


Lol, Im pretty sure you have just topped mine.

Shampoos dont treat the follicle, they treat the hair, some shampoos make you hair look thicker with one application, it hasn't done anything but coat it.

Jeez.


----------



## LISTENMAYNE (Jan 31, 2015)

Man i have tried loads of different hair products, started slowly losing at the front when i was 18 then it really started at 23 thinning on the crown so i just shave off. I tried propecia when i was 18 for 8 months 1mg a day and then 1mg eod. The sides were far too much for me, constant terrible pain down there, its suppose to go away in a few weeks to a month but never did. Was trying a form of regaine which i only tried for a few months tho and just gave up and went back to shaving.

You really need to catch the hair loss early though for best future results.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

banzi said:


> Lol, Im pretty sure you have just topped mine.
> 
> Shampoos dont treat the follicle, they treat the hair, some shampoos make you hair look thicker with one application, it hasn't done anything but coat it.
> 
> Jeez.


I'm pretty sure you're talking gibberish myself.

What on earth are you talking about? I said caffeine shampoos are a waste of time, you agreed with me and then said my post was clueless :confused1:

Oddball.


----------



## Skinny Guy (Jul 24, 2011)

There isnt much proof that caffeine does much for your hair, the science behind it is fairly recent and long term studies have not been concluded, I looked into this before, think I'll stick with nizoral & finasteride.....


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

LISTENMAYNE said:


> Man i have tried loads of different hair products, started slowly losing at the front when i was 18 then it really started at 23 thinning on the crown so i just shave off. I tried propecia when i was 18 for 8 months 1mg a day and then 1mg eod. The sides were far too much for me, constant terrible pain down there, its suppose to go away in a few weeks to a month but never did. Was trying a form of regaine which i only tried for a few months tho and just gave up and went back to shaving.
> 
> You really need to catch the hair loss early though for best future results.


Fcuk me, that is a lovely picture. :thumbup1:


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

ba baracuss said:


> I'm pretty sure you're talking gibberish myself.
> 
> What on earth are you talking about? I said caffeine shampoos are a waste of time, you agreed with me and then said my post was clueless :confused1:
> 
> Oddball.


I posted that shampoos did nothing but coat the hair and you said I was clueless.

Remember you quoted me just up the thread.

You then say caffeine shampoos are a waste of time which was agreeing with my post which you labelled clueless.

Are you onboard yet?


----------



## LISTENMAYNE (Jan 31, 2015)

richardrahl said:


> Fcuk me, that is a lovely picture. :thumbup1:


haha i got away with it till 25 so i'm happy with a shaved dome till its like 2k for a hair transplant in the future :2guns:

EDIT: so stoned, just noticed you meant the avatar .. = fail


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

LISTENMAYNE said:


> haha i got away with it till 25 so i'm happy with a shaved dome till its like 2k for a hair transplant in the future :2guns:


repped you for your avi..

Whos ass is that?


----------



## LISTENMAYNE (Jan 31, 2015)

Not sure mate it was a pic from a bb forum i stole. There was loads of pics of her aswell.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

LISTENMAYNE said:


> Not sure mate it was a pic from a bb forum i stole. There was loads of pics of her aswell.


Link or you're getting negged! :whistling:


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

banzi said:


> I posted that shampoos did nothing but coat the hair and you said I was clueless.
> 
> Remember you quoted me just up the thread.
> 
> ...


Just seen this latest instalment of drivel.

You didn't say shampoos do nothing but coat the hair.

This is what you said:



banzi said:


> All the products in the world cannt improive the hair itself, they only coat it with cack.


No mention of shampoo, you just blanket slated all hair products. There are a number of hair products proven to work in clinical trials.

Hint: not all hair products are shampoos :thumbup1:


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

ba baracuss said:


> Just seen this latest instalment of drivel.
> 
> You didn't say shampoos do nothing but coat the hair.
> 
> ...


Glad my comments urged you to bump an age old thread.

Good work.


----------

